# Video: Jordanian Pilot Burned alive by ISIS (extremely Graphic)



## SFW (Feb 15, 2015)

*Jordanian Pilot Kaseasbeh Burned Alive by Islamic State*


22 minute video. Absolutely intense choreography and cinematics. This is almost hollywood level. I couldnt get the image out of my head laying there last night.

http://leaksource.info/2015/02/04/j...es-is-requested-prisoner-rishawi-in-response/


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2015)

this group definitely is being funded.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 15, 2015)

Agreed.. they're being funded for sure. Satanic elements that control and use our government for nefarious activities are probably very proud of this video. They take pride in their work and offerings to Lucifer... 

Thanks to tv and internet, they now have a human sacrifice platform to speed up our programming. Better get use to seeing this shit.. It's gonna happen more and more.. These are all trial runs to get us ready for what's to come..


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Agreed.. they're being funded for sure. Satanic elements that control and use our government for nefarious activities are probably very proud of this video. They take pride in their work and offerings to Lucifer...
> 
> Thanks to tv and internet, they now have a human sacrifice platform to speed up our programming. Better get use to seeing this shit.. It's gonna happen more and more.. These are all trial runs to get us ready for what's to come..


this is the truth


----------



## SFW (Feb 15, 2015)

Albert pike would be proud. everything is coming along as planned it seems.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2015)

SFW said:


> Albert pike would be proud. everything is coming along as planned it seems.


you lost me bro????


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 16, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Agreed.. they're being funded for sure. Satanic elements that control and use our government for nefarious activities are probably very proud of this video. They take pride in their work and offerings to Lucifer...
> 
> Thanks to tv and internet, they now have a human sacrifice platform to speed up our programming. Better get use to seeing this shit.. It's gonna happen more and more.. These are all trial runs to get us ready for what's to come..



You need to stfu with this satanic shit. Isis are simply a bunch of cunts that need clensing.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 17, 2015)

Fucking nuke them all.


----------



## SFW (Mar 3, 2015)

just embrace satan you fags


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^ lol thats fucked


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2015)

Be shahada!


----------

